# Gluten Free Dogswell Nutrisca Dry



## baseballmama (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

Does any one else use Nutrisca dog food? The guy at Pet Supermarket swore by this food especially for GS, said something about these puppy's needing higher protein then other breeds? What do I know Im pretty new at this but the bag said Gluten Free, Grain Free and Potato Free....how bad can it be right, made with chicken or lamb and chick peas, sounds good to me.

If anyone is using this food please let me know your experience its a little pricey but I dont mind if it is truly that superior. 

Thanks,

Jenni


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know about the food but I thought that too much protein could cause growth spurts in puppies that may not be good. My pup had Pano so I had to watch his protein intake but it might not apply to others.


----------

